# Nose Job



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

StangStalker has a Yellow Jacket GTO with the SAP grille inserts. Looked so good I decided to perform a similar rhinoplasty on my car:



















Thanks for the inspiration, SS.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Looks great!

Chris


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

Is the dealer the only place you can get the sap grill inserts? I would like a pair only painted black. Are they easy to install? Do you have to remove the nose piece?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

SRP is $269. Fred Beans in Limerick, PA has them for $195. Dublin Pontiac in Dublin, CA has them for $200.

Stock, they come with black grilles with a silver surround. The silver's like the dash in the car. If you have a non-metallic car, you can paint them yourself. Metallic? Better have a pro do it. You're looking at $75-100 for a shop to shoot it with paint and clearcoat.

Installation does required pulling the front bumper off. It's not hard, per se, but can be tricky. There are two screws in each front fenderwell and three on top of the bumper near the hood latch. Undo those, then work the bumper off its location tabs. Once you get it off -- you need to undo some pretty funky clips GM uses to hold the grilles on.

If you get serious about this, I'll give you a walk through. Not hard -- but you have to be patient. It's a great mod -- so go for it!


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I did same. As soon as I put in Silver/Black grills I didn’t like it. Had Silver painted Torrid Red same as car looks great. Looks even more like Pontiac but what you gna do I’m not gna convert to Monaro! Not yet any way.:lol:


----------



## Sizako (Aug 2, 2006)

It is really??


----------

